# Bad file descriptor error



## dbbolton (Jun 25, 2013)

In a recent thread, I ran into several errors building ports because the file /usr/include/machine/endian.h was throwing a "bad file descriptor" error. I was able to download a working copy of the file from the source tree.

I have now run into this exact same error with another file, /usr/include/float.h.

What is causing these errors?


----------



## a59303 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello,

I found some resources for you.

*M*aybe here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr...ible=&multitext=endian.h&originator=&release=
*P*articularly this one:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/149960
*A*nd for info, maybe...
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2008-February/167918.html

-a5'


----------



## dbbolton (Jun 25, 2013)

I did a clean install and couldn't reproduce those errors. I'm guessing my hard drive is bad.


----------



## a59303 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a good thing.

a5'


----------

